
How to Securely Run Your DevOps in Slack - jacksonpollock
https://cto.ai/blog/how-to-securely-run-your-devops-in-slack/
======
utf_8x
How to Securely Run Your DevOps in Slack? Don't.

Hmm, yes, let's use a typewriter to screw in a nail...

